# Second office.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

We returned this one to service in 8 hours. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The video is great, so is your work. Turning that around in 8 hours must have taken some work!:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Another great job!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------

